# Aspire 255



## Bluemooner (Feb 2, 2012)

Think we have at last chosen the motorhome for us, the Elddis Asire 255 with upgraded chassis as long as i can get it into my drive which we will find out Wednesday. It has been so hard finding the right one it has taken a few months of looking and reading

Andy


----------



## Twirlys (Jul 28, 2011)

Hope it fits in your drive we have had our Aspire for 1 year this week really enjoy being in it, we have encountered no problems (touch wood!) the only downside is that the storage space below the bed can sometimes be difficult to access you have to think about what to store where so its handy when you park! 
Enjoy


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Lovely motorhome, i do hope that the experience gives you lots of pleasure.
We have an Eldiss and it does what it says on the box.
Cheers.
Clive


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*255*

Hi we also have an Aspire 255 new 1st of March 2012, about to use it for the first time next Thursday, looking good. One point others may like to check, ours came with a fan heater mounted under the drivers seat, when fitting some extra equipment I have to lift up the plastic covers that run just behind the driver and passengers seat and the bit in between, this meant that the covers over the heaters pipes also had to be removed. I found that the wire that supplies power to the fan heater runs from under the nearside settee across to under the drivers seat this wire was trapped against the pipes and the edge of the plastic cover, it has cut through the insulation on the nearside and marked the offside quite deep, I was concerned that it may in time cut through the wiring and have had it replaced??


----------



## Bluemooner (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for all your reply's sounds good what extras did you all get?


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Extra's*

Hi ours was ordered at the NEC in Oct 2011, for 1st March delivery via Glossops. Free extra's were the awning and the payload upgrade, which I think were show offers, plus just about to sign the paper work plastic in had I asked if they would throw in the roof rack and ladder which they did !!. Extras now fitted by me Oyster 85cm auto dish, 300 watts of solar panels, second 110 amp battery, 44litre lpg tank (certified by a gas safe lpg fitter), these came from my old van, this freed up the gas locker for ramps leads hoses toilet chemicals etc, but the payload upgrade is required id you want to carry much.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

we are not as posh as you lot lol we could only afford the marquis majestic 155 which we picked up last week then we had 40cm dome and an 80wat solar panel fitted wednesday ready for our first trip to shell island wales for our first trip Easter cant wait after first having the autoquest 115 then the 140 so i just hope the 155 lay out will now suit the wife :roll:


----------



## Bluemooner (Feb 2, 2012)

I have just been talking to a dealer and he thinks you can do a paper exercise to increase the weight carrying limit


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Bluemooner said:


> I have just been talking to a dealer and he thinks you can do a paper exercise to increase the weight carrying limit


What paper exercise ??? I would be very interested to know how this works (please)


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Look here its been a free option since they found out they had hardly any load carring capacity/payload.

http://www.elddis.co.uk/aspire/buyers-guide.html


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

urbanracer said:


> Look here its been a free option since they found out they had hardly any load carring capacity/payload.
> 
> http://www.elddis.co.uk/aspire/buyers-guide.html


Thank you for that I phoned up my dealership today and they asked me to forward the figures on the vin plate they would do the paperwork post it to me for signing job done and it would take it from 400kg to 600kg


----------



## Bluemooner (Feb 2, 2012)

Well it fits and is now ordered cant wait to get it


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Bluemooner said:


> Well it fits and is now ordered cant wait to get it


Good for you we are of to shell island for Easter forecast showers with rain in between but we don't care as we have got the heater sat dome for the tele solar panel for the electric and a good view of the sea with a chance of spotting a porpoise can't wait


----------



## Twirlys (Jul 28, 2011)

Has anyone had a bike rack fitted to their Asp 255? we are thinking of adding one but are unsure of how it would fit would we be better having a "trailer type"?
thanks The Twirlys


----------



## brighton (Jun 19, 2012)

*aspire 255*

i want to know does the aspire sleep 4 people will the two side seats join to create a double new member brighton


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Hi we have the Aspire 255 first reg 01/03/2012. the two front settees pull together to make a double bed, but you cannot carry passenger's in it. Since 01/01/2010 you can only carry passengers if there is a belted seat for them, so in the 255 only the driver and one passenger. I believe the 265 on the 4250kg chassis is the only one in the range that four can travel in.


----------



## brighton (Jun 19, 2012)

thank you very much for your reply I this now clears up the question as i have had different opinions from different people seems silly to have the extra seats and you cannot carry anyone brighton


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

I the other reason for the 265 is the 255 on the 3500 chassis even with the 200 kg upgrade would not leave you much in the way of payload when carring four people?


----------



## brighton (Jun 19, 2012)

*motorhome change*

i am going to change from 240 to255 elddis aspire for the extra seating i seen on the descripiton advertisement it has a 16inch avtex tv with dvd etc is this correct also i want to know how the alde heating works while travelling Brighton


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*heating when travelling*

The Aspire is fitted with a Truma securmotion regulator allowing the heater to be used on gas when travelling, There is an optional heat exchanger you can have fitted so the heat from the engine is transfered to the aldie heater, I have run mine on gas and find it economical in use as when travelling the cab heater helps the alde heater in keeping the chill off and I would think you would be a long time recovering the cost of the heat exchanger unless you spend a long time away in the winter, we have also run the alde heater on the 1kw setting from our inverter when driving this seems to work ok our inverter is connected to the engine battery, just remeber to turn it off when parked up, have not noticed much difference in fuel consumption using it this way. Inverter is a 2kw so it is not running flat out.


----------



## brighton (Jun 19, 2012)

*heating while travelling*

thank you for your information weldted also i was enquiring about fitted tv as stated in the description of the vehicle i am having problems getting an answer from elddis and impossible to get the northern ireland supplier to phone me back the after sales on these vehicles i find is non existent this is my reason for me going on m/home facts for information re the 255 as i think it is an offence under the trades descripition to describe them as being there if they are not it also says alde heating up to 3 kw mine is up to 2kw i notice they always get the price right again thanking you for your help Brighton


----------



## brighton (Jun 19, 2012)

*heating while travelling*

i have just recieved a response from elddis they say there is apanel to be fitted for this to work it is not on my m/home so i have to take it to elddis appointed supplier and this will be done free of charge Brighton


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I said when the Aspire first came out that I would have serious doubts about a maker who built a motorhome with such an appalling payload. If they can get such a basic requirement so wrong you have to wonder about the rest of the product/ products.


----------



## brighton (Jun 19, 2012)

*Payload*

I don't understand payload what is it my licence allows me up to 3500 will it effect my licence if I get.it up graded my motor home is aspire 255 anyone thank you brighton


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Licence for over 3500kg*

If your first driving licence was the photo card type you will need to take the c1 test, if you had the old style green paper one you can drive up to 7500kg, at 70 you will need an extended medical to carry one driving anything over 3500kg


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Aspire payload*

If you have the Aspire 255 you will need the upgraded payload as you run the risk of being overweight without it. We have the 3700 plate but still have to be very carefully about overloading when planning long trips away.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: heating while travelling*



brighton said:


> i have just recieved a response from elddis they say there is apanel to be fitted for this to work it is not on my m/home so i have to take it to elddis appointed supplier and this will be done free of charge Brighton


Hi Brighton

What panel are we talking about? I have the 255 and if there is something missing I want it :lol:

Cheers.


----------



## brighton (Jun 19, 2012)

*Alde en route heating*

I had the part fitted to my 255 on the 6 12 by downshire caravans in band bridge co down n Ireland it was arranged by a Michelle meek from elddis I watched them do it it took approx 2hrs it was a box about 5 ins square with wires it was connected to the heating system under the double seat behind the passenger seat I will be trying it out on monday24 12 and will see what happens if you want to phone elddis and ask for this person and tell them you were on with me she will explain to you brighton


----------



## brighton (Jun 19, 2012)

*Driving licence*

Thank you wilted for your reply I have had my licence from 1951 what do I need to do to up grade will I have to do a test brighton


----------

